# What is one skill that you really wished you possessed?



## Furryanimal (Dec 10, 2016)

In any area.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 10, 2016)

Regret never having learned to play the piano or guitar.  In retirement, would like to be able to sit down an play music.  Family won't let me sing!!!!  :>)


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 10, 2016)

I wish I could play both flamenco guitar and dance to the music! I play piano and belly dance, but I wish....


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 10, 2016)

To jump in the air and fly.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 10, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> To jump in the air and fly.


Yes! I would love to have wings, either feathers, or gossamer "faerie" ones.


----------



## Robusta (Dec 10, 2016)

I have always wanted to play an instrument. I have no talent at all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 10, 2016)

I would like to be able to make myself invisible when I wanted...


----------



## jujube (Dec 10, 2016)

To sing.  I mean....I DO sing but it scares dogs and small children so I save it for the shower.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 10, 2016)

Be able to play guitar, piano, and drums plus be fluent in three or four languages.


----------



## aeron (Dec 10, 2016)

When I was much younger - to be able to breathe through my ears!


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 10, 2016)

Robusta said:


> I have always wanted to play an instrument. I have no talent at all.



+1, same here.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 10, 2016)

Dance.  Nothing fancy, just enough to be sociable. 

My feet look normal but they are actually both left feet.  Also absolutely no rhythm.


----------



## anodyne (Dec 10, 2016)

I've always been interested in carpentry. Wish I had the skill to turn a pile of wood into a chest of drawers, a nice desk, a unique occasional table...


----------



## Gossamerwings (Dec 10, 2016)

I would love to be a scrabble champion.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 10, 2016)

Why has no one listed, 'See into the future'?  I will.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2016)

Remembering which way to turn when driving, without having to use the GPS.


----------



## Carla (Dec 10, 2016)

Decorating. I try but not good at it.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 10, 2016)

To make the #@*<% computer to do what I want it to.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 10, 2016)

I can't fly, sing or dance. When I was practicing singing for my First Communion, the priest told me to "just pray". My dance instructor got angry at me, she said I had "clumsiness you haven't even used yet". So you thinking flying? Err, then I need two things,, flying and getting over my fear of heights.


----------



## Lucretius (Dec 10, 2016)

'one skill'.....the art of living.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 10, 2016)

My Dad and eldest son are both amazing with the piano. Don't think they can read music, but hearing a tune and they can take off by ear plus variations...that is a gift.


----------



## Lon (Dec 10, 2016)

I would love to be Multi Lingual. I do fairly well with Spanish.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 10, 2016)

I changed my mind. It's Lon's fault. I'd love to be multilingual. Germans seem born knowing English. And Europeans can at least get by anywhere in Europe. I'm amazed at how people can speak in one language and immediately switch to another.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I changed my mind. It's Lon's fault. I'd love to be multilingual. Germans seem born knowing English. And Europeans can at least get by anywhere in Europe. I'm amazed at how people can speak in one language and immediately switch to another.


I put my son in French Immersion when he started kindergarten. He learned to read and write in French first. After twelve years of school he was completely bilingual. Handy indeed for management  in the tech/corporate world.


----------



## Lucretius (Dec 11, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> To jump in the air and fly.



Is unaided human flight a realistic, fulfillable 'skill', or an unrealizable fantasy?


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 11, 2016)

Lucretius said:


> Is unaided human flight a realistic, fulfillable 'skill', or an unrealizable fantasy?



It was a fun answer to the question. I didn't feel the need to get too philosophical about it.


----------



## Lucretius (Dec 11, 2016)

Rrrrrright. layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Bend notes on my harmonica so that I could play the blues...


----------



## oldman (Dec 12, 2016)

I wished that I would have learned to fly as a pilot in the military and taken off and landed on a flat top (carrier). This is a real skill and not for the feint of heart. When I joined the Marines, I signed up for pilot school, but was told that I was too tall and that I would not be a good fit in an F-4. Although the F-4 had a world of issues, I would still have liked to have flown one.


----------



## dearimee (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm way too old now but always wanted to fly a plane. ( but not in the military, oldman  BTW thanks for your service. )


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 26, 2016)

Can I pick 2?

1. To be fluent in French. I'm conversant, and I can read French, but can't understand when someone is speaking rapidly or using a lot of slang.

2. To be able to tap dance really well. I took lessons once as an adult, but not long enough.


----------



## Temperance (Dec 27, 2016)

To be the prima ballerina in one of the top Classical Ballet Companies.


----------



## Susie (Dec 27, 2016)

Wish I had the ability to fade out and disappear, moving quietly away from unpleasant encounters (without having to apologize 100 times).


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 27, 2016)

Susie said:


> Wish I had the ability to fade out and disappear, moving quietly away from unpleasant encounters (without having to apologize 100 times).



A high school friend taught me this skill, was used successfully several times to leave his [Catholic church] in stealth mode, to get outside to have a cigarette.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 27, 2016)

The skill to hack the system so I could edit posts beyond 2 days. [Only to replace images that were linked, instead of attached, and disappeared. Nothing sinister.]


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 27, 2016)

I wish I could play the guitar. I don't play any instruments, having given up the piano at a very early age.


----------



## mrstime (Dec 27, 2016)

I have always wished I had a talent for writing...........alas I do not. How I would have loved to write the great Canadian book!


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 28, 2016)

mrstime said:


> I have always wished I had a talent for writing...........alas I do not. How I would have loved to write the great Canadian book!


I wrote a short story or two that I used when I was teaching but the skill seems to have deserted me.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 23, 2020)

I'd love to be able to have a conversation with almost anyone and have them be totally interested in the conversation.  I've definitely met people like that who are so charismatic and engaging that they can really connect with almost anyone.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 23, 2020)

Wish I were a Really Good dancer.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2020)

There are professional singers in my family - unfortunately, I'm not one of them.
Would love to be a singer or pianist.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2020)

I guess the ability to sing.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 23, 2020)

The ability to know if someone is a true friend or someone who just is there to take advantage of me.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 23, 2020)

perfected clairvoyance
tap dancing
perfected past life regression
perfected cooking French Cuisine
learning French ,Spanish
foreseeing future events
knew auto mechanics
writing screen plays
writing music to go with my lyrics

Oh, You said ONE THING.  Sorry!  This list is only a few of the skills I wish I possessed.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 23, 2020)

Play the piano.


----------



## toffee (Jul 23, 2020)

to play piano --same as jules holland.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 23, 2020)

To be a pro golfer, or maybe a caddie on the women's tour.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 23, 2020)

Play the cello...  Speak French fluently.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 23, 2020)

I've always wished I could draw.  I can't.


----------



## peppermint (Jul 23, 2020)

I wanted to be a Ballerina when I was a little girl...Mom took me to take lessons....The instructor said I was too tall for a Ballerina....
I was only there for a month....And I cried....  To this day, I don't know if there is a size to be a Ballerina....But anyway, I iced skated
every winter....I also wanted to be an Ice Skater...Ha Ha Ha....   That didn't work either...But I loved to Ice Skate....
Can't anymore....Then I wanted to be a dancer....My poor Mom....She took me everywhere....I did dance though....
I loved it…. Of course that only went maybe a year.....Then I noticed boys......LOL....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 23, 2020)

I wish I knew computer programming skills.  I think I may have had a good career in that.


----------



## chic (Jul 23, 2020)

I'd like to be able to levitate at will, anywhere, anytime. And while all those people are looking up....


----------



## bowmore (Jul 23, 2020)

Robusta said:


> I have always wanted to play an instrument. I have no talent at all.


+100! many years ago I bought a practice chanter to learn to play bagpipes. I used to practice in my car at lunchtime. I could never get more than 3 notes out of it.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 23, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I can't fly, sing or dance. When I was practicing singing for my First Communion, the priest told me to "just pray". My dance instructor got angry at me, she said I had "clumsiness you haven't even used yet". So you thinking flying? Err, then I need two things,, flying and getting over my fear of heights.


Destroying confidence in children is a skill most adults seem to have.
I would love to be able to play any musical instrument.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m not sure if this is a skill but ‘self acceptance.’ 
Thats a skill that can be difficult to attain.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 23, 2020)

chic said:


> I'd like to be able to levitate at will, anywhere, anytime. And while all those people are looking up....


I have dreams like that. I'm zooming all over the place 4 ft off the ground.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hypnosis


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 24, 2020)

mrstime said:


> I have always wished I had a talent for writing...........alas I do not. How I would have loved to write the great Canadian book!


You still can. Try it.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I wish I knew computer programming skills.  I think I may have had a good career in that.


That's what my son does. He tells me the most important necessity is logic.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2020)

To write good books. I’ve always wanted to be a writer, but after several attempts I gave it up.
Second choice: to be a good speaker in front of people.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 24, 2020)

jujube said:


> To sing.  I mean....I DO sing but it scares dogs and small children so I save it for the shower.


I'm afraid to even sing in the shower{ pipes might burst or something)


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 24, 2020)

I'd like to be good at all the things I can't do and to be as good as I think I am at the things I can do.


----------



## Lashann (Jul 24, 2020)

To have studied and learned some other languages well is something I wished I could have pursued.   IMO it would have opened up not only more opportunities re paying jobs and volunteer work but certainly would have been helpful with travels abroad.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 24, 2020)

THIS is what I want. I want THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Dear Lord grant me this wish and I will attend church every day.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 24, 2020)

bluebreezes said:


> To jump in the air and fly.



wish granted.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2020)

rkunsaw said:


> I'd like to be good at all the things I can't do and to be as good as I think I am at the things I can do.


I bet you're are as good as you think you are!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 24, 2020)

*What is one skill that you really wished you possessed?*

*Patience*


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 25, 2020)

Yaay....another old thread revived.love it...wonder what else I’ve asked?


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 25, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


> Yaay....another old thread revived.love it...wonder what else I’ve asked?



Speaking of. Did you ever answer your own question? Just curious is all, lol.


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 25, 2020)

Play the piano and sing like Carole King. She's still as gorgeous as I remembered her while I was in grade school when she made her album Tapestry.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 25, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Speaking of. Did you ever answer your own question? Just curious is all, lol.


DIY....


----------



## Pecos (Jul 29, 2020)

I thought about this thread for several days.

I would like to be able to talk to animals. Particularly dogs, cats, horses, donkeys, and these cardinals that throw all the water out of the birdbath.

I have several questions for my dogs, and a couple for my cat. The next time I ride a horse, the trail will be a lot more interesting if we can chat along the way. Donkeys always seem to have a lot to say, it might be interesting.


----------



## macgeek (Jul 29, 2020)

write a book or public speaking, skills I wish I had.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Hypnosis



Some friends and I learned to hypnotize people while we were high school age.  One of our other friends was extremely easy to hypnotize.  He seemed to enjoy being hypnotized.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 30, 2020)

To learn how to drive a car,I took driving lessons,took the road test 3 times,failed all. It certainly didn't help I had the same inspector twice,he was a jerk
I wish I felt more comfortable behind the wheel but I never did
At times I wish I had a car but I've survived all these yrs without one


----------

